# Garmin GPSmap76S issue...



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi folks,
I've got a Garmin GPSmap76S that I've had for about six or seven years. It's always been a very good unit. I haven't had any use for it in quite a while but a few months ago, I pulled it out of the closet and realized that I had never pulled the batteries out of it. Because I didn't have any need for it, I pulled the batteries out and figured I'd store it that way. The batteries that were in it weren't leaking or anything but I figured it wasn't a good idea to store anything with batteries in it during long periods of inactivity.

The other day I pulled it out and put in a set of fresh batteries. I just purchased these batteries at Christmas. I fired it up and I took it out on the deck so it could acquire satellites and re-establish its location. It took quite a few minutes and could only acquire one or two satellites and then it shut itself down. I tried several more times and after anywhere from two to five minutes, the unit just shuts itself off. the length of time varies almost every time. Wondering if the batteries might be an issue, I put in a couple different batteries. Same result. The battery indicator shows full power so that shouldn't be an issue. Have any of you with similar units ever had a problem like this? Should I not have stored it without batteries? 

Thanks for any input!

John


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hmm, I got it working. Yesterday while fooling around with it I selected the "Stored without batterie s" option and it didn't do anything. I tried it again today and it took about ten minutes but it finally worked. I knew that function existed but I couldn't find it on any of the menus. But I turned the unit on inside which I knew wouldn't work. After a few minutes, I got a message saying "Poor satellite reception" and then the stored without batteries option was on that menu. I selected that option and took the unit outside and set it on the rail of my deck and after about ten minutes, it was able to locate enough satellites and get itself updated. I noticed that the date and time was incorrect so I knew something was wrong.

Thanks anyway!

John


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

Try a software and firmware update from Garmin. Mine flaked out last year and kept shutting down. I thought it was battery too at first. It fixed everything. Love that map76S.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yeah I may do that. I haven't done it in quite a while. I don't use it very often, but it's good to keep it up to date.

John


----------



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

John
Is it actually working? I have the GPS map 60cs and it is doing the same thing. I left it outside overnight and in the AM it had enough satilites to change the date and time but once I moved it lost them. I thought software update but it also wont talk to my computer to attempt to do any updates via the USB hook up! It is older like yours but not used that often and was expensive to start with very disappointed with Garmin the web site says not longer servicing my out of date model. I am about to buy some acreage and wanted to walk the border and mark things and the dam thing when I need it wont work!!!!! :rant: Any guidance would be helpful.


----------

